# Is V12.72 a "screening" diagnosis?



## KLRuhe (Feb 24, 2009)

As it pertains to primary reason for colonoscopy.


----------



## ASH527 (Feb 24, 2009)

*Screening Dx*

V12.72 Is For Personal History - Code For Screening Colonoscopy Is V76.51


----------



## okiesawyers (Feb 27, 2009)

If the patient does have a hx of polyps use the V12.72 as the primary dx.  Are you billing for the referring provider or the provider that does the colonoscopy?  The screening codes should be used by the provider who performs the screening service.


----------

